# Help to Pick a "Wedding Song"



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello All, I need help choosing a wedding song!

Can you give some suggestions or tell me what your song was? 

I am getting married in a few months and desperatly need help!

Thanks Soooo Much!

Scarlett, Rhett & Ashley's mom! :


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

By your side, Sade





































CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WEDDING!!!!!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I can tell you a great mom of the groom song

I Hope you Dance
My son was married recently, lol.

The song that always reminds me of my mom is
Because you loved me

You are the Wind beneath my Wings


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Are you looking for a real slow song or my upbeat?
I want to dance to "For Once In My Life" by Stevie Wonder


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine and hubbys was " From this Moment" by Shania


We had differnt wedding this is my sec. Marriage but first for my hubby. Me and kids went thru bad few years with my first, so MY kids were BIG huge part of this wedding. 
They all got to pick out a song to dance with me or Mike ( new dad)... it was awsome.... 

AND CONGRATs!!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 26 2005, 03:13 PM
> *Are you looking for a real slow song or my upbeat?
> I want to dance to "For Once In My Life" by Stevie Wonder
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31713*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your suggestion, we are basically looking for a slower song. Any other suggestions are greatfully accepted! Thx.


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 26 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Many of you know that I am a Disney freak and my wedding was nothing but Disney.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That is funny... my fiance and I just went to a "Disney Themed" wedding and that too was their wedding song. They even had Minnie & Mickey show up during their cake cutting part!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, congratulations! We had Keeper of the Stars.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Our first dance was to "We have all the time in the World" by Louis Armstrong.. it's from the James Bond Movie, "On her Majesty's Secret Service." I'm a Bond fan and that song is just awesome.. and that was the only movie that James Bond actually got married in.. granted his wife gets offed in the end, but I still loved the song!

Check out Ultimate Wedding. They have tons of info and they have a song database there too. One suggestion I have, don't pick a really really long song.. ours was like over 5 minutes long and that's a long time to dance!

Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

ours were

I Dont Wanna Miss a Thing - Aerosmith
She's Always a Lady - Billy Joel


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Check out the soundtrack to serindipity, I think we had like 3 songs from there on our Wedding CD. Our themsong was " A Kiss To build a Dream On" by Louis Anderson


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ours was "I Swear" by John Michael Montgomery.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm a Shania Twain fan! I like From This Moment, You're still the one, You've got a way.

Vanessa Williams--Save the best for last
Whitney Houston
Brian McKnight


What kind of music do you like? Gotta help us out here.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!
















"Here and Now" by Luther Vandross
"Always and Forever" by Heatwave


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh! I thought of another one... 

Elton John-Something about the way you look tonight... takes my breath away...the way you look tonight...


I think it is "The Way You Look Tonight" not sure though...


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 27 2005, 10:21 AM
> *I'm a Shania Twain fan!  I like From This Moment, You're still the one, You've got a way.
> 
> Vanessa Williams--Save the best for last
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Any song that is slow, romantic and gets right inside your heart and how way you feel about the person you're about to marry. Everyone who has submitted a suggestion to me, thank you!!!! I am writing the names down and keeping a list going. So... please keep on sending me your songs! I appreciate it soooo much. 

Actually, "WE" appreciate it so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Our wedding song was "And I Love Her" by the Beatles. There are so many wonderful songs. When one of my dear friends was married, she and her husband used a bunch of different songs for a "dance set" that lasted about 15 minutes. It was really nice. They even used their parent's wedding songs. 

I wish you and your family much happiness on your new life together. Details....what is your dress like? Are your pups involved? Where is the honeymoon?....


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 27 2005, 06:48 PM
> *Our wedding song was "And I Love Her" by the Beatles.  There are so many wonderful songs.  When one of my dear friends was married, she and her husband used a bunch of different songs for a "dance set" that lasted about 15 minutes.  It was really nice.  They even used their parent's wedding songs.
> 
> I wish you and your family much happiness on your new life together.  Details....what is your dress like?  Are your pups involved?  Where is the honeymoon?....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31985*


[/QUOTE]


Oh thank you for asking... I lOVE talking about my wedding. This is my second marriage. My first husband died on 9/11 and after thinking my life and my daughter's lives were over... I met the most amazing man. My gown is ivory and simple... off-the-shoulder type with a suttle little vail. My fiance (as a surprise) had a small picture of my late husband embroidered inside the bottom of my train. This may sound weird to some, but it was his way of letting me honor my past (his memory) as I go on with my future (my new life.) It's beautiful!!! 

My Maltese will be home... I feel guilty, but my 3 daughters... will be giving me away. Honeymooning in Sandals Whitehouse, Jamaica...brand new resort!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like you found a keeper. Can you post a photo of your gown in the Gallery? I have been married for 12 and a half years, and if I could wear my wedding gown every day, I would. Hmmm, my ideal job would be one where I could wear my wedding gown and a tiarra every day. I guess I'd settle for one that allows tiarra wearing. 

Your honeymoon sounds great. I haven't been there, but I am sure you'll have fun. Are you bringing your kids? If so, make sure they have a kid's club! Wink, wink.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Francine,
I had decided that I wouldn't reply because my wedding was 27 years ago and the songs are so completely different now. Then I read what you wrote about your wedding. It made me have goosebumps on my arm. What a wonderful, uplifting story. Bless your heart! Your fiancee sounds like a really great guy. How old are your daughters? Good luck to all of you. After all that you've been through you and your children deserve every happiness in the world. 
Susan


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have always wanted to include my parent's song in my wedding (if there ever is one







). Their song is "annie's song" by john denver -- who I just love!

I aslo love that song that starts out "At last...." I'll have do some research to find out more about it, but it is an old song that a lady sings.

I really like the songs of the 70's and 80's for some reason (I don't know why...I'm 27 so I don't even remember the 70's)...so I also love Ann Murry's "Can I have this dance for the rest of my life?" It is a great wedding song.


Best Wishes in your new life!

Nicolle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Francine+Jan 27 2005, 06:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thank you for asking... I lOVE talking about my wedding. This is my second marriage. My first husband died on 9/11 and after thinking my life and my daughter's lives were over... I met the most amazing man. My gown is ivory and simple... off-the-shoulder type with a suttle little vail. My fiance (as a surprise) had a small picture of my late husband embroidered inside the bottom of my train. This may sound weird to some, but it was his way of letting me honor my past (his memory) as I go on with my future (my new life.) It's beautiful!!! 

My Maltese will be home... I feel guilty, but my 3 daughters... will be giving me away. Honeymooning in Sandals Whitehouse, Jamaica...brand new resort!!!!


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31987
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow! What an amazing guy!!! You go girl for snaggin' him! You deserve it!  




> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 27 2005, 07:49 PM
> *so I also love Ann Murry's "Can I have this dance for the rest of my life?"  It is a great wedding song.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I like that song alot too!!! It is really good for a wedding!!! Good choice!


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 27 2005, 07:49 PM
> *I have always wanted to include my parent's song in my wedding (if there ever is one
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Oh, I forgot about that song by Ann Murry...That is a great song! I am getting so many nice suggestions!!! Thanks Everyone!!!! Please keep sending them to us!


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Jan 26 2005, 02:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just downloaded this song. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm glad you like By your side from Sade, that was our wedding song for me and my husband we got married a little over a year ago. He create a CD for our guest as a wedding favor, here are some of the songs we include:








Somebody by Depeche Mode, (absolutely beautiful song,)

Amazed by Lonestar

I Finally found someone by Barbara Straisand and Bryan Adams

I could not ask for more. Mc Kein (cant remember his first name)

The way you look tonight, Frank Sinatra

From this moment Shania Twain

Check out the soundtrack from the movie Notting Hill, they got beautiful wedding like songs.

Let me keep thinking and I post more songs.....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I live in Elk Grove Village, between O'hare airport and Schaumburg. We got married in San Diego, CA, my family lives there, so my husband and his parents some friends and I fly there for the wedding. And to be honest, in a way we both regret that, and if we have to do it all over again we will definetely do it in IL. Maybe we just need to have another party!!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Nicholle - the song "At Last" is a beautiful song done by Etta James. It's one of my favorites. 

Francine - I am so happy for you and your girls! Your fiance sounds like a very special and thoughtful man. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Francine+Jan 27 2005, 05:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thank you for asking... I lOVE talking about my wedding. This is my second marriage. My first husband died on 9/11 and after thinking my life and my daughter's lives were over... I met the most amazing man. My gown is ivory and simple... off-the-shoulder type with a suttle little vail. My fiance (as a surprise) had a small picture of my late husband embroidered inside the bottom of my train. This may sound weird to some, but it was his way of letting me honor my past (his memory) as I go on with my future (my new life.) It's beautiful!!! 

My Maltese will be home... I feel guilty, but my 3 daughters... will be giving me away. Honeymooning in Sandals Whitehouse, Jamaica...brand new resort!!!!


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31987
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow, that is so touching! I am so happy for you, your fiance sounds amazing!


----------

